# Most expensive animal to hunt



## Bushkey

Ek sweer dis daai Sitatunga of Bongo


----------



## INGOZI

Mountain Nyala, Desert Big Horn, Marco Polo en so hele paar ander skape is kak duur.


----------



## Philip Moolman

Polar bear?


----------



## ASG

Shoo!

This could be difficult. For me it's a Kudu. I've spent thousands on day fees, petrol, booze etc and still don't have a 60 incher on the wall. Hell! I'd settle for 55".

No seriously...Philip is right. The most expensive hunt for a single species available right now is probably a Marco Polo sheep. At around half a million dollars!
They can only be hunted in the Himalayas of Tajikistan and require a hunting expedition similar to an expedition to scale Everest.

The most expensive African slam is... The Spiral horns that Heidi is about to embark on and that Bushkey is paying for. To get them all will cost you no less than 10 million rand... if you are lucky!

When she has achieved the slam. I want the exclusive for my magazine! Take lots of photo's!


----------



## Bushkey

ASG said:


> When she has achieved the slam. I want the exclusive for my magazine! Take lots of photo's!


She is going to have to settle for a Bushbuck.:wink: 

Honestly, why discuss the Sitatunga in our local AB&A magazine if nearly no one can afford it. I mean what is the point. In my ignorance I realy thought, worst case scenario R50000.00.


----------



## Bushkey

At R7000.00 a Kudu is a hell of a lot prettier.


----------



## INGOZI

Haai nee Bossie, daai skaap is darem maar moer mooi! Die challenge was nog altyd die groot ding met jag van Marco Polo's. Wel nie meer deesdae nie, hulle vat deesdae ryk jagters met chopper tot by hulle, in die verlede moes jy jou gat af loop net tot waar hulle hou voor jy kan begin jag.


----------



## Gerhard

Watse skape skiet hulle in Nieu Zeeland waar jy met 'n chopper in gevlieg moet word om net te kom waar hulle hou?

Ek onthou iets van 'n engelse jagter wat hom dood geval het toe hy gegly het. Het iets soos 500m geval!!!

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI

Dit is of Chamois of Tahr, albei kry mens in Nieu Zeeland. My hart sal gaan staan nog laaaaaaaaaank voor ek die grond tref, dit is te se as jy my in 'n Chopper inkry.


----------



## Bushkey

Nee hierdie is daai Marco Polo skape. As daai ou R500 000.00 vir so ding betaal wonder ek wat hy my vir 'n Dorper sal gee:wink:


----------



## INGOZI

Ek weet die wat jy gepost het is Marco Polo's, Gerhard wou net weet watter 'n mens in Nieu Zeeland kry.


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> Ek weet die wat jy gepost het is Marco Polo's, Gerhard wou net weet watter 'n mens in Nieu Zeeland kry.


Sorry, ek kyk met 'n halwe oog.


----------



## OutaAfrica

Ek dink daai skaap sal die stront uit jou uit stamp met daai baar horings maar R500000 daar is nie 'n manier nie.


----------



## elksniper

So much for getting on here to see what you fellas are doing in South Africa - I can read a thing! That first Marco Polo is absolutely huge!


----------



## AZWAPITI

elksniper said:


> So much for getting on here to see what you fellas are doing in South Africa - I can read a thing! That first Marco Polo is absolutely huge!


I had the same idea as you..... Same result as well!!!


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Language on South African forum*

Just a suggestion.I am very proud of my language,do not misunderstand me,but the overseas bowhunters would also love to read our forum as well.What do you guys think??


----------



## OutaAfrica

Philip Moolman said:


> Just a suggestion.I am very proud of my language,do not misunderstand me,but the overseas bowhunters would also love to read our forum as well.What do you guys think??


Philip I totally agree with you let's not be rude :tongue: they were willing to accomadate us :wink: 

Hendrik


----------

